# Shattered Dinette Light Fixture (Photo)



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

All, my clumsy head broke the light fixture located above the dinette... luckily i got it down before it shattered in the garbage. Now i just have the guts of the light left.

So my guess is someone going to hit this again with their head, so is there a plastic option i can use instead that wont send us to the hospital for cuts on head/feet? What other options have you all used and/or suggest? It seems like the whole fixture could be replaced with a shorter stubbier version that hugs close to the ceiling. Thanks!

Photo of naked fixture...


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

BluegrassRV said:


> All, my clumsy head broke the light fixture located above the dinette... luckily i got it down before it shattered in the garbage. Now i just have the guts of the light left.
> 
> So my guess is someone going to hit this again with their head, so is there a plastic option i can use instead that wont send us to the hospital for cuts on head/feet? What other options have you all used and/or suggest? It seems like the whole fixture could be replaced with a shorter stubbier version that hugs close to the ceiling. Thanks!
> 
> Photo of naked fixture...


I did the exact same thing as soon as I got ours home when we took delivery. My dealer replaced it. Now I just make sure the table is always under it. I saw one in member Maddog's fifth wheel that matches and would've been the perfect one for Keystone to have put there where the ceiling is so low. I may look into trying to get that one.


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Got it. I decided to replace with a regular ceiling light like the ones in the rest of the cabin. Thanks!


----------



## rving4fun (Sep 24, 2011)

We moved the dinette table to vacuum and broke the glass on the light fixture. Fortunately no one was hurt.
Could you post pictures of your fix for the naked light fixture?
Thanks


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

We had ours smash into a zillion pieces all on it's own while in transit. You cannot believe how fine the glass slivers are in that thing.... The centre threaded rod can come out if you're not careful and keep checking that it is tight.

Dealer replaced it but i put a few drops of blue thread lock on it this time - no more issues.


----------

